
0 to 1M: Scaling My Side Project to 1M Requests a Day - vital101
http://www.re-cycledair.com/0-to-1-million-scaling-my-side-project-to-1-million-requests-a-day
======
olegkikin
I just did a simple benchmark on one of the websites I deployed. It runs on a
$6/month VPS along with 5 other websites.

    
    
        ~# ab -n 1000 -c 50 'http://<url>.net/'
        ...
        Requests per second:    2333.10 [#/sec] (mean)
    

That's

139K req/minute

8.3M req/hour

201M req/day

This is just simple PHP7 / MySQL 5.7 / memcached.

1M req/day doesn't seem that exciting.

